# 2001 Tahoe Lite by Thor 19UD - specs, manual, any info



## KPepper (May 29, 2019)

Hi All!  I just purchased the above travel trailer, and all I have in the way of info is the sticker with the UVW (2860), NCC (2740), and GVWR (5600).  I'd love to see an original owner's manual, original promotional materials, other specs such as freshwater tank capacity, grey and black tank capacity, etc.  I'm especially interested in the maximum weight ratings for the bunk over the u-shaped table and the top bunk in the rear.  I've already googled it (no luck) and called Thor (no luck, this TT was made by Thor California which was bought by MVP which went out of business, so the current Thor has no info).  I'm hoping to stumble across someone here who either has better search skills than I, or who owns one of these and still has the materials. Any help appreciated!
Kathy


----------



## MarjorieKnight (Sep 25, 2019)

Actually I don't have any technical info. But this situation reminds me of an anecdote. So I wish you solve this problem and I wanna recommend you to find pranks and to some pranks connecting with trailer and your friends.  Anecdotes in the car are always good ideas.


----------

